# s3switch emergen...aber wie?

## PabloSancezz

Hi Leute. Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit das Programm s3switch zu installieren, aber es wehr sich mit Erfolg.

Das das Programm mittlerweile aus Portage entfernt wurde habe ich es nach dieser Anleitung https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-157265-highlight-s3switch.html

versucht, aber ich bekomme dann ie Fehlermeldung, dass alle Abhängigkeiten maskiert wären, allerdings das keyword nicht bekannt ist.

Kennt jemand vielleicht noch eine andere Anleitung oder weiss jemand, woran es liegt?

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe fehlt mir wohl das ebuild-file, denn das in der Anleitung angegebene file gibt es nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie sieht denn die Ausgabe aus?

----------

## PabloSancezz

Also, wenn ich "nano -w /usr/portage/sys-apps/s3switch/s3switch-19990826.ebuild" eingeben, bekomme ich eine leere Datei angezeigt. Das heisst also, dass diese Datei noch nicht existiert und wenn nur RESTRICT="fetch"  in der Datei steht, kommt nach emerge s3switch folgende Fehlermeldung

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "s3switch" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/s3switch-19990826 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Mir fehlt also eigentlich nur das ebuild, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich das her bekomme.

----------

## Finswimmer

sys-apps/s3switch ** in die /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## PabloSancezz

Leider wieder nix. Das war die Antwort vom Terminal

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "s3switch" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/s3switch-19990826 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann hast du einen Fehler gemacht.

Zeig mal die Ausgabe von:

grep s3switch /etc/portage/package.keywords

Tobi

----------

## PabloSancezz

sys-apps/s3switch ~x86

----------

## Max Steel

Nach finswimmer muss da:

```
sys-apps/s3switch **
```

stehen.

----------

## nikaya

 *PabloSancezz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir fehlt also eigentlich nur das ebuild, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich das her bekomme.

 

Googeln kann manchmal helfen:

http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/physlab/vserver-portage/sys-apps/s3switch/

Nur RESTRICT="fetch" in einer Datei ist noch kein Ebuild.Der Link im ersten Post von Dir ging von einem vorhandenen Ebuild aus,wo diese Option angehängt wurde.

----------

## PabloSancezz

@ Nikaya:

Ah, sehr gut. Danke erstmal. Habs halt echt geschafft das ebuild von allein nicht zu finden   :Embarassed: 

Leider funktioniert`s immernoch nicht wirklich.

Habe den Inhalt vom ebuild kopiert und in mein bisher leeres ebuild eingefürgt. Neueste Fehlermeldung sieht so aus:

 emerge s3switch 

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/s3switch-19990826 to /

 * s3ssrc.zip MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * s3ssrc.zip RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * s3ssrc.zip SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * s3ssrc.zip SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * s3ssrc.zip size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking s3ssrc.zip  :Wink:  ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking s3ssrc.zip to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/s3switch-19990826/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/s3switch-19990826/work ...

gcc -g -O2 -march=i586 -pipe   -c -o s3switch.o s3switch.c

gcc -g -O2 -march=i586 -pipe   -c -o lrmi.o lrmi.c

s3switch.c:8:20: Fehler: asm/io.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

s3switch.c: In Funktion »fetch_bios_data«:

s3switch.c:155: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »exit«

s3switch.c: In Funktion »set_active_device«:

s3switch.c:218: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »memset«

s3switch.c: In Funktion »set_tv_state«:

s3switch.c:257: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »memset«

s3switch.c: In Funktion »set_new_state«:

s3switch.c:334: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »exit«

s3switch.c: In Funktion »main«:

s3switch.c:400: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »exit«

s3switch.c:428: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »exit«

s3switch.c:434: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »exit«

make: *** [s3switch.o] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/s3switch-19990826 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1212:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 645:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/s3switch-19990826/temp/build.log'.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du das Paket "linux-headers" richtig installiert?

Tobi

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ja, das Packet ist installiert....

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. asm/io.h. Diese Datei wird benötigt, gibt es aber in den neuesten Linux Headers nicht mehr.

Da bin ich nun auch überfragt.

Tobi

----------

## PabloSancezz

Hm......nicht gut.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, die Datei nachträglich in den Header einzufügen (wenn man sie irgendwo im Netz finden sollte)?

----------

## Finswimmer

Emerg einfach die linux-headers-2.6.17-r2. Dann sollte es gehen.

Allerdings: Wie sinnvoll es ist alte Headers zu haben, ist eine andere Sache.

Gibt es kein Alternativprogramm?

Tobi

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ok, auch wenn`s langsam peinlich für mich wird: Ich bekomm die headers nicht installiert. Es werden nur die aktuellen headers (linux-header-2.6.22-r2) angezeigt. Hab auch wie blöd in der Doku von portage geschaut, aber nicht herausgefunden wie ich das passende ebuild anzeigen, bzw. emergen kann

Kann gerade nochmal jemand aushelfen?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Installier dir mal eix.

Damit kannst du dann über "eix $Paketname" alle Paketversionen anzeigen lassen.

Mit emerge =$Paket-$Version kannst du das dann emergen.

Tobi

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ok, geschafft....ENDLICH   :Very Happy: 

Nachdem ich die passenden header mit eix installiert habe ließ sich auch s3switch emergen.

Alte header zu haben macht normalerweise wohl nicht so viel Sinn, aber da es (so weit ich weiss) kein Alternativprogramm zu s3switch gibt, war`s halt nötig.

Danke nochmal für`s supporten und die viele Geduld

----------

